# Protogen Questions?



## N9ne-15_60d (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello internet peoples, Recently I've discovered about the Protogen species and have a few questions about it if anyone can help.


I've read about the Primaproto anatomy page but theirs one part that i'm abit confused about, The horn part. What does it mean by "Only uncommon & Rare protogens can have horns" Does it mean that the ones you create on your own (following the correct anatomy) Can't have horns? because i think the horns look cool on it and I've drawn a design with horns but i am unsure yet.
And also the tail design part, Which one can you use for when you create your own protogen? 

If anyone can help me with these i would appreciate it!, Also this is my first thread so if i messed anything up excuse me for it.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 25, 2019)

1. I think they just mean that not EVERY protogen can have horns, I do not think it's limiting you, but would want you to consider that such thing is not common and might be helpful to not potentially have one with a horn. HOWEVER this would be more of a thing you can choose to follow or not, so really it's not a restriction or at least I do not see it as this, or at least I hope it's not like that were they won't allow you to have a horn, so go ahead with it.

2.  I think there should be some sort of list of what tails you can use, I did find this which might help, again I may not be 100% sure but I did see it on someone who was selling/making protogens.




(Origin of image: www.furaffinity.net: Build Your Own Protogen! by Dinoval )

I hope this may be useful.


----------



## Asher Grey (Mar 25, 2019)

Rare potogen must be bought from the owner of the species. Uncommon protogen can have horns, as you can see here: www.furaffinity.net: PROTOGEN INFO & DESIGN GUIDE by Malice-Risu

Edit: the full guide is here: docs.google.com: The complete guide of Primagens & Protogens


----------

